# Dinner Rolls



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now don’t these look good. They are going to be in my future.

watch the video.

http://everybodylovesitalian.com/garlic-parmesan-dinner-rolls-recipe-no-knead-italian-dinner-rolls/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes they do.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I’ll cut down a little on the garlic though!:surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

These are what I've wanted to make for years.

Puglises a Rustic Italian bread









Focaccia









Last week I received a copy of Peter Reinhard's "The Apprentice Baker". Lots of stuff with preferments, bigas and poolishes. Much explanation of techniques. I'm expecting my bread baking to improve, especially if I can get bread flour and semolina locally. Don't see much of it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bread is good...My last meal will be bread :smile: - Jacques Pipin


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would eat those.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love rustic bread.

I made a supper for myself once, loaf Italian bread torn off in hunks spread with 2 bulbs of roasted garlic bulbs mixed with EVOO.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I love rustic bread.
> 
> I made a supper for myself once, loaf Italian bread torn off in hunks spread with 2 bulbs of roasted garlic bulbs mixed with EVOO.


Outstanding Startingover.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Bread is good...My last meal will be bread :smile: - Jacques Pipin



As in Bread and Water? :surprise:


----------

